# Cycle clenbuterol with Animal Cuts, Good idea ?!



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I just finished 3 weeks of clen today and i have a can of Animal Cuts,

Do you guys think it's a good idea to start the animal cuts 3 weeks or take a week off.

Since clen is a CNS stimulus, and also animal cuts is containing too much caffeine which is also CNS stimulus!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I personally would take a week off then start again but its entirely up to you mate, depends how your body would react.

How did you find the clen?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Goose said:


> I personally would take a week off then start again but its entirely up to you mate, depends how your body would react.
> 
> How did you find the clen?


I didn't follow the regular cycle thing.

I had the 20 MCG pills.

week1 started with 1 pill puttin another pill everyday was doin 1 dose untill 4th day started split doze.

week2 6 pills per day split doze.

wek 3 tapered 1 pill per day.

I didn't do any cutting diet i used my normal diet "just clean food with enough carbs and good fats (including 4 grams of CLA and 4 grams of Flaxeed per day)

I belive i dropped around 5 LBS of fat and i look bigger.

I think from this cycle i made More lean gains than losing fat.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

btw about the side effects "Headaches, High heart rate sometimes, Cramps, and that muscle burning feeling (specially shoulders day with high reps) is extreme"

and facial tremors "those were funny lol"


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I've had headaches and high heart rate but not experience the others as of yet.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Goose said:


> I've had headaches and high heart rate but not experience the others as of yet.


How long you are in ?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Just short of a week mate, stacking with T3 at the minute and various other meds :thumb:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> btw about the side effects "Headaches, High heart rate sometimes, Cramps, and that muscle burning feeling (specially shoulders day with high reps) is extreme"
> 
> and facial tremors "those were funny lol"


I've been on Clen for nearly two weeks now and i've experienced all of those sides in addition to insomnia... lol, not good when you're trying to grow and you can only manage a few hours sleep per night.

On the 3rd day i went up to my maximum dose which is 160mcg and i swear to god it felt like my brain was having convulsions, i had a *severe* headache all day long, i lowered the dose the next day and i've been fine ever since *fingers crossed*

I would personally (and i am going to) give yourself a week off the stimulants and take benadryl before bed to upregulate the Beta-2's and then get right back on it again.

Im doing 2 weeks on, then 1 week off with the benadryl, then two weeks on etc...


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

dudz said:


> I've been on Clen for nearly two weeks now and i've experienced all of those sides in addition to insomnia... lol, not good when you're trying to grow and you can only manage a few hours sleep per night.
> 
> On the 3rd day i went up to my maximum dose which is 160mcg and i swear to god it felt like my brain was having convulsions, i had a *severe* headache all day long, i lowered the dose the next day and i've been fine ever since *fingers crossed*
> 
> ...


I was goin to use benadryl but i wasn't planing for a near second cycle of clen anyway so i didn't bother.

I thought the benadryl and allergy stuff makes u sleep, maybe if u use it before bed time it can help.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Goose said:


> Just short of a week mate, stacking with T3 at the minute and various other meds :thumb:


lols, determination of cutting.

I'm still chicken $hit to use T3, a friend of mine had heart attack symtomps second day he started at 50MCG whahaha.


----------

